# Found the Ink Manufacturer of T-jet and DTG Kiosk



## Kingsta (Apr 7, 2007)

*These Guy make the ink for the most DTG machines I think..*

ColorMaxx Ink™ Technology (COLORMAXX INK)

Maybe someone here can get a deal with them and supply us at this forum with unbelievable low prices. LOL I will buy my Kiosk HM1 or FastJet3 in a few months so can someone tell me who else has cheaper good ink for these machines.

If people have other DTG ink suppliers please list them below for me. I will not be scared to try other cheaper inks in my machine. Please just give me lists of other place to buy inks from if anyone else has places ..thx to all


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

I believe this is a company that private labeled the Nano inks. Just need to make sure that you have the correct profiles for these inks and that it does not do anything to your warranty / support of your printer before you use them. Support is a big thing with these printers.


----------



## Printzilla (Mar 22, 2007)

Definitely not the manufacturer of tjet and/or dtg kiosks inks. They are actually separate inks, manufactured by two different companies (the colors, not the white), neither of which is Colormaxx by DTP.


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi Kingsta,

Printzilla is on the money - I believe that these are the Nano inks as well. The manufacturers who are making ink for the OEM's are not selling direct to the enduser - it would be financial suicide.

In regards to running inks in your system other than the ones supplied by the manufacturer - be careful. We have "played" with several (at least 7) different ink brands and have had some compatibility issues with certain brands with one another (different chemical makeups that reacted with they cam in contact with one another). While most manufacturers do not warranty the printhead or dampers (they are considered a consumable) - no one will warrant a printhead that has been contaminated by a mixture of inks. Be sure that you spend the time to fully flush out all ink (stem to stern) of brand A before putting any brand B ink in, this includes cleansing the capping station and wiper to be safe. Also, different brands of cleaning solution react differently with other brands of ink. Just be extra cautious and you shouldn't have problems.

The other concern is more a concern of finished product. Every major manufacturer has had their software profiled for their ink set, you will need to learn to adjust for the differences in the new inks as opposed to the ones that the software was properly profiled for.

Hope this helps!


----------



## innovproductions (Apr 11, 2007)

I've tried to to find other ways to buy DTG white ink other than with my normal supplier and I've found nothing that was more profitable, wether on ebay or other specialist detailers.

I've heard that a new manufacturer of ink would probably be offered officialy for the DTG, true ?


----------



## tomtv (Feb 6, 2007)

i agree with all of you.

the colormaxx ink is nano ink. i guarantee it.

the other 2 players make the inks for flexi and t-jet and dtg.

I have heard that BASF was supposed to have their textile inks available for sale here the first half of this year but I have only seen samples, not been given firm pricing. I saw samples printed with their ink but I must say that it was not something that caused me to write home or squeel in anticipation. 

Good luck with your t-jet or DTG hm-1 machine. hope it goes well for you.

for whatever it is worth, I would go with the DTG especially if you are east of the mississippi river. Some of the things they have done are better improvements in my opinion. But for sure, buy the machine you feel the most comfortable and confident with.

Tom


----------



## Creations (Mar 3, 2008)

I heard around the burning bush that Dupont manufactured some of the T-jet ink?anyone hear this before? i am looking for a cheaper source for t jet fast ink3...any suggestions?

"measure twice cut once."-Grandpa Kirk


Don-SWF East said:


> Hi Deana,
> 
> Yes, USSPIT (T-Jet people) use the DuPont white ink like ourselves and a couple of other distributors.


sorry i now see DON's comment on dupont.


----------



## HuMJohn (Dec 6, 2006)

Creations said:


> I heard around the burning bush that Dupont manufactured some of the T-jet ink?anyone hear this before? i am looking for a cheaper source for t jet fast ink3...any suggestions?
> 
> "measure twice cut once."-Grandpa Kirk
> 
> ...


The TJet inks are Dupont Artista 5000 inks (IIRC, or they may be the Artista 7000) inks. All DTG mfgrs, except two, I believe, are using the Dupont inks, in the U.S. (At least that is what I was told by Dupont, in January, at Long Beach.)


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Brother, Direct Advantage, DTG (eastern half of the U.S. only), Kornit, Mimaki and even some of the Flexi-Jets sold now I believe don't use the Dupont CMYK inks. Kornit has its own white ink. The others probably are stilling using Dupont white ink as it is the best on the market for the Epson based printers.


----------



## FatElvis (May 6, 2008)

I use V02 ink. Are we saying you can mix V02 ink with FastInk3 and does that include white?


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

The SWF V02 ink and our FastINK are both DuPont ink. You can mix the inks together since they are the exact same ink. The white inks are also both DuPont ink.

Harry
Equipment Zone


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

DAGuide said:


> Brother, Direct Advantage, DTG (eastern half of the U.S. only), Kornit, Mimaki and even some of the Flexi-Jets sold now I believe don't use the Dupont CMYK inks. Kornit has its own white ink. The others probably are stilling using Dupont white ink as it is the best on the market for the Epson based printers.


This post was made 18 months ago and was correct at that time. Since then, some of the manufacturers have gone back to Dupont CMYK ink as stated above in recent posts.


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

As this thread:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/fast-t-jet/t101530.html

indicates, it may not just be about what brand the ink is as much as how the ink is handled by the distributor.


----------



## FatElvis (May 6, 2008)

Don-SWF East said:


> As this thread:
> 
> http://www.t-shirtforums.com/fast-t-jet/t101530.html
> 
> indicates, it may not just be about what brand the ink is as much as how the ink is handled by the distributor. Frequently lower pricing will indicate lower QC standards - mandated by lower margins on the product.


 Explain what you mean.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> indicates, it may not just be about what brand the ink is as much as how the ink is handled by the distributor. Frequently lower pricing will indicate lower QC standards - mandated by lower margins on the product.


Actually, that thread doesn't indicate that at all. There weren't any conclusions drawn by that thread. Let's not make assumptions about your competitors quality standards please.


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

Don-SWF East said:


> Frequently lower pricing will indicate lower QC standards - mandated by lower margins on the product.



One of the advantages we have in being one of the largest DuPont ink distributors is that, because of the volume we do, the ink goes out almost as quickly as we get it in from the DuPont factory, usually within a week. Those who have been to our facility in New Jersey know the large amount of space we have. This gives us plenty of room for proper storage, ink agitation, and filtered ink packaging. We sell a large volume of ink to users of many printer brands, including a large number of DTG users.

I agree with you that there might be some low volume no-name inks out there, selling purely on price, that may have questionable quality control. Some companies are able to have the right environment to filter, agitate, and pour ink. Some small companies may just pour ink. We do it the right way.

However, I think most would agree that the high volume, high quality, low prices model that we follow is common to many of the well known sellers in this country. Home Depot, Loews, Costco come to mind.Making a statement that if someone sells the same ink that you carry, for a lower price then you do, there must be a question on their quality control just sounds like a way to justify your higher price. 

Harry
Equipment Zone


----------



## IGS-UK (Sep 28, 2008)

equipmentzone said:


> This gives us plenty of room for proper storage, ink agitation, and filtered ink packaging. Some companies are able to have the right environment to filter, agitate, and pour ink. Some small companies may just pour ink. We do it the right way.
> 
> Harry
> Equipment Zone


I am with Don on this one, there is no better filtering and packing than the ink manufacturer themselves. Buying in bulk to reduce the cost and bottling yourself can in no way be as quality controlled as the original manufacturer. I am not saying you do it wrong its just some things are better left in the hands of the professionals and worth paying a little extra for.

Colin


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

IGS-UK said:


> I am with Don on this one, there is no better filtering and packing than the ink manufacturer themselves. Buying in bulk to reduce the cost and bottling yourself can in no way be as quality controlled as the original manufacturer. I am not saying you do it wrong its just some things are better left in the hands of the professionals and worth paying a little extra for.
> 
> Colin



DuPont is the major player in the digital garment printer ink market. Both Equipment Zone and DTG (SWF East and SWF Mesa) are among the major sellers of DuPont ink. 

You may not be aware of the way ink distribution works. DuPont does not sell directly to the end user. DuPont only sells its inks to manufacturers of digital garment printers. 

DuPont ships its inks to these manufacturers - such as Equipment Zone and SWF - in 20 liter size containers. The manufacturers pour and bottle their retail size bottles (4 oz, 8 oz, 16 oz, liter, 2 liter) from the 20 liter containers. The manufacturers then supply their dealers and their direct sale customers with the retail size bottles. That is the standard distribution method used in this industry.

Both Equipment Zone and SWF have stringent ink handling, filtering, and quality control procedures in place. That is what is expected from us as DuPont master distributors. At the ink volumes we each do there would be no other way of doing it.

Harry
Equipment Zone


----------



## YoDan (May 4, 2007)

> Both Equipment Zone and SWF have stringent ink handling, filtering, and quality control procedures in place


And some others also 








*Dan*
*"HAPPY PRINTING"*


----------



## Belquette (Sep 12, 2005)

In addition Belquette is also an authorized Dupont distributor.
Since our mod series use closed ink bags we degas and filter every ink bag in house, this process takes up to 24 hrs to complete and requires a great deal of attention.
We also have the only active rolling drum system that rotates the 20 liter totes 24 hour a day, although in most cases its put into our degassing chambers the same day it arrives.


----------



## FatElvis (May 6, 2008)

Belquette said:


> In addition Belquette is also an authorized Dupont distributor.
> Since our mod series use closed ink bags we degas and filter every ink bag in house, this process takes up to 24 hrs to complete and requires a great deal of attention.
> We also have the only active rolling drum system that rotates the 20 liter totes 24 hour a day, although in most cases its put into our degassing chambers the same day it arrives.


 Guys I have learned alot from you. Thanks for the education


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

I have dealt with a plethora (love that word!) of direct to garment manufacturers in my 5 years as product manager here at SWF East. I have never had a manufacturer recommend filtering their ink, even the big D themselves, in fact I actually questioned the chemist, product specialist and lead salesman on this subject. There may be some benefit to filtering if a bottle is not fully decanted at one time as you do get some buildup in the "dry" areas of the bottle, but most of us are moving sufficient quantities that we bottle full 20 liter totes all at once - minimizing the likelyhood of the contamination mentioned above.

Now, one thing I was told, when you de-gas the ink it should be filterd as it does tend to change the properties of the ink a bit. Mark & Brett do have good cause to filter their inks. But open systems - like the bulk of direct to garment printers have - do not benefit from the filtration process (unless there are inconsistencies in the manufacturing process of the inks).

I'm sure some folks will disaggree with my statements here, however, they are from the mouths of the ink manufacturers themselves. These guys filter the ink during the manufacturing process, re-filtering would be unneccessary redundancy.


----------



## YoDan (May 4, 2007)

> re-filtering would be unneccessary redundancy.


There is nothing wrong, incorrect, or 
unnecessary with giving the added protection to an end user  
*Just the way some people do things *
Dan
*"HAPPY PRINTING"*


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

I agree Dan - to a degree - can't be too safe, right? Assuming that their is technical evidence that it does give extra protection. That being said, where does one get the technical information to determine what level of filtration to do and at what point does one potentially remove important particles from the product by filtering the product? Where does the knowledge of when a filter should be replced come from? What micron filter should be used? Do certain filters actually create more problems than they are worth? I personally don't know the answers to these questions, perhaps you do.

I asked the manufactuirer specifically if there was a benefit to filtering the ink and was told no, as the filtering they do internally was far greater than any that would be done in the field. I don't try to outsmart the fellows with PhD's in this stuff, I tend to trust them. Besides, as authorized resellers of their products, we need to follow their guidlelines for storage, decanting and stock rotation - filtering is not one of those guidelines. 

Again I state, when de-gassing for bagging like Mark & Brett do, it is recommended that the inks be filtered as their is a certain amount of evaporation that occurs in the process which may generate particles that need to be filtered - I'm pretty certain Mark & Brett went over this with the proper folks.


----------



## YoDan (May 4, 2007)

> I'm pretty certain Mark & Brett went over this with the proper folks.


Yes they did and they do the same:
Quote from their web page 

*"No Matter what Direct to Garment printer you use, BelQuette’s inks are considered the industry standard, you can expect superior wash-ability, bright images with bold colors from the most advanced textile inks available. *

BelQuette strives to supply the highest quality inks. This is why *ALL* of our inks are *Fresh Filtered* the day your order is placed which minimizes the possibility of particulates in the inks being introduced into your printer (of course regular agitating of inks is still recommended to prevent settling).
Made in the USA"
Dan
*"HAPPY PRINTING"*


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

Again. I ask Dan, where does one get the technical information for the proper filtration process of direct to garment inks? I'm not talking about the process for filtering de-gassed inks that will be put into a vacuum like the bag system. I have specifically asked the manufacturers I have dealt with about this and they have provided no technical information as the process is not recommended when the inks are left in their original state (ie - not-de-gassed). If there is technical information out there that indicates that filtering is good and beneficial and the proper way to implement it I think it would be good for the consumers to know about it as some may want to do it prior to loading into their systems as well, especially if they buy larger quantities of ink to get better value.


----------



## YoDan (May 4, 2007)

I have better things to do that sit here and argue or defend myself aginst you, if you would of looked at the information you would of noticed it is on their Flexi Ink page not their Mod-1 page, and yes it is always something, I have to go now and take care of my customers the way that I feel it is best to take care of them* *
*"Good Day"*
Dan
*"HAPPY PRINTING"*


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

Don, doesn't the Viper filter the white ink in the system or are you talking about color inks only?


----------



## YoDan (May 4, 2007)

"Thanks Jerid" 
You M.of.J.W.U.T.D.
Dan
*"HAPPY PRINTING"*


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

> Don, doesn't the Viper filter the white ink in the system or are you talking about color inks only?


Jerid,

Sorry for the delay in answering your post, I was away with family on vacation. Yes the Viper filters the white ink each pass, as does the HM1-C. This is done to filter any particles that may be introuced into the system from the filling process or from edges of the bottles/bulk containers - not for any substance that may have been "missed" by the manufacturer. Good question though. 

Just to clarify, you and Dan are both distributors for Belquette, correct? Wanted to make sure folks knew which side of the fence you all were on.

Enjoyed dinner with you in NOLA.

Take Care,


----------



## damdesigns (May 24, 2008)

Okay so how do you know what you are getting when you purchase ink? I found this company that sells ink for direct to garment printers but I am not a chemist and how do I know what I'm getting is infact the right ink? They claim to use dupont ink.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

damdesigns said:


> They claim to use dupont ink.


Yes, a very tough question.. many ink sellers claim to use Dupont and may have at one time. But who knows if they have switch ink manufacturers and just let people continue believing its still Dupont. 

I would look on their website because if its by word of mouth then DuPont can't sue them for using their name. 

If its clearly stated on their website.. example :

1L PrintsRite White Ink (Sale Price)

Then I would trust it was DuPont..


----------



## IYFGraphics (Sep 28, 2009)

It was explained to me that the only way to know for sure would be to have the ink chemically analyzed, problem being that since ink formulations are for the most part a "trade secret" of each ink manufacturer to tell if a given ink was indeed Dupont ink it would have to be analyzed by Dupont themselves, they are not likely to release their formulation so it could be independently tested.

As Carla said if they openly state it is Dupont ink then it's a safe bet that it is, if it's called Fast Ink and labeled as a Fast Ink product even though at one time all Fast Ink was Dupont ink today no one really knows for sure.

The only other statement I'd make is if a specific brand of ink is important to you then by all means seek it out and use it, a lot of folks have found that some non-Dupont inks work just as well as the Dupont product in their environment and their printer and swear by it, of course there are other who swear at it simply because it's not Dupont.

The most important part is that you get what you pay for, from a honest and reputable vendor that you can trust.

Hope this helps.


----------



## damdesigns (May 24, 2008)

Okay so they state that all their ink are DuPont ink, so my next question would be is it safe to use with the Viper? Would hate to use it and it ruin the machine.


----------



## damdesigns (May 24, 2008)

I am not sure if I'm allow to put their website on here.


----------



## IYFGraphics (Sep 28, 2009)

damdesigns said:


> Okay so they state that all their ink are DuPont ink, so my next question would be is it safe to use with the Viper? Would hate to use it and it ruin the machine.


If your Viper is under warranty switching ink sets could void your warranty, other than that issue you should be able to run any ink set in your Viper, the only thing is the WIMS system, flushing & cleaning the system to insure that if the ink isn't compatible with your current ink you avoid any problems and potential head clogging.....if your Viper is out of warranty there may be other options you might want to look a also.

And yes you are allowed to post links to sites you have questions about, just no self promotion.

Hope this helps.


----------



## damdesigns (May 24, 2008)

Thanks Jon you have been a great help... I started using the inks on my dtg kiosk, and I'm not sure if it's coincidence or just that the machine ws at the end of it's life but it has pretty much quit working. I keep getting rainbow blobs. I changed the encoder stip, timing belt, carriage return and still not working. No matter what I do I get sporatic rainbow blobs, this is why I went to the viper and why I'm asking the question could it be the ink that destroyed my machine.


----------



## IYFGraphics (Sep 28, 2009)

damdesigns said:


> Thanks Jon you have been a great help... I started using the inks on my dtg kiosk, and I'm not sure if it's coincidence or just that the machine ws at the end of it's life but it has pretty much quit working. I keep getting rainbow blobs. I changed the encoder stip, timing belt, carriage return and still not working. No matter what I do I get sporatic rainbow blobs, this is why I went to the viper and why I'm asking the question could it be the ink that destroyed my machine.


No problem, glad to help, I doubt your Kiosk was at the end of it's life, DTG printers are pretty resilient and as long as you replace failing or failed parts they will run for many many years, that said the rainbow blobs, you haven't experienced that with the Viper? Without seeing a picture of what your describing it's had to say what was the cause, but now you have a Viper and that should be your focus, to keep it running and making money for your business.

You want to switch ink sets for what reason, cost? or are you having problems with the V02 inks?, just weighing options?

Like I said above if your Viper is under warranty you will not want to change ink without speaking to the company who holds the warranty and if they say it's ok to switch I would request that in writing before switching, most manufactures/distributors what you locked into their ink until the warranty is up, in a lot of cases it makes it easier for them to diagnose problems if they know which ink your using, and of course there is the repeated sales of ink for them to consider.

JMHO


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

I will add one thing to the discussion on the Dupont inks. Besides just using Dupont ink, you have to make sure that the distributor is properly storing and maintaining the ink. It does not matter whether the distributor or the customer shakes the white ink, it must be shaken. Most of the distributors are pretty good at storing the ink and some will filter it before shipping it out to the customer. Just some things to think about.

Mark


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Mark and Don, a question on DTG printers. 

If a DTG printer has gone off warranty for a lapse of time, can they be put back on? So, if I wanted mine back on could we have it checked out by one of your companies, found to be in good working condition with the proper ink, and then buy the warranty again?


----------



## IYFGraphics (Sep 28, 2009)

selanac said:


> Mark and Don, a question on DTG printers.
> 
> If a DTG printer has gone off warranty for a lapse of time, can they be put back on? So, if I wanted mine back on could we have it checked out by one of your companies, found to be in good working condition with the proper ink, and then buy the warranty again?


Interesting question....since it's my opinion that on a new DTG the warranty cost is figured into the price you pay for the printer along with a estimate of tech support and training, to qualify for a warranty I would think that a certain level of parts replacement would have to be made and paid for to essentially refurnish the printer to a warrant able level, the work would probably have to be done at a distributors site by a factory technician.....

The cost associated with doing this and any additional monies you would have to pay would probably be better spent just putting it in the bank and rolling the dice.

To the best of my knowledge no one offers such a certification but I'm also sure for the right amount of $$$ it could be accomplished on just about any printer.

JMHO


----------



## TahoeTomahawk (Apr 12, 2006)

selanac said:


> Mark and Don, a question on DTG printers.
> 
> If a DTG printer has gone off warranty for a lapse of time, can they be put back on? So, if I wanted mine back on could we have it checked out by one of your companies, found to be in good working condition with the proper ink, and then buy the warranty again?


Why don't you just use bagged ink and stop having to buy major replacement parts?


----------



## damdesigns (May 24, 2008)

Thanks again Jon... I had my Kiosk for over 2 years and the runs I ran on it would range 100-200 shirts at a time consistantly. I will post a picture as soon as I get to work. Thanks.


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi Paul,

We have not ever been approached about "re-certifying" a printer for warranty. I would tend to agree with John that the "bank and roll the dice" approach makes more sense for an older printer. The electronics of the printer (which make up the lion's share of the warrantable parts) are much more likely to fail in the early stages of their life than they are after they have been used for a while - it's the same way with most electronics.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

TahoeTomahawk said:


> Why don't you just use bagged ink and stop having to buy major replacement parts?


Of course, I have to agree..you have a better chance of refurbishing your printer with a bagged ink system. 

What kind of printer??


----------



## IYFGraphics (Sep 28, 2009)

I do have to agree with Adam and Carla, to me it's a proven fact that moving to a bagged ink system is far superior to any open air bottled ink distribution system, which is what I was alluding to in my previous post when I said "that if your Viper was out of warranty there were other options you could consider", for many of us the ink saving alone was a great motivation to switch, less head cleanings, less ink purges, better more constant coverage from first print to the last regardless of the number of prints in a run, a constant supply of micro-filtered ink solves so many issues that for a lot of folks it's hard to believe the claims....but they are all true.

Hope this helps.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Wrong person about the Viper. That was another person, but I jumped in and asked cause Don's post was there.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

Bottled inks is what "destroyed" my printer.. many times. I highly doubt that since I have been on "bagged inks" that its just a coincide that replacing printer parts, down time, problems have decreased by over 80% .. I would say 100% but gotta leave room for human error.. 

really that's what our main problem is right now.. just learning to have the machine work all day everyday..without hiccups..perfect nozzle checks in the morning first try. Its been a year this month since I converted and I am not waiting on UPS to bring me another part cause I am down, I am not refunding a customer because I can't finish their order, my machines run me into the ground (modified-kiosk2) 

its a great feeling and sad because of the money that I wasted with bottled ink. I don't blame the machine.. ever!! its a flawed ink system.. the reason WIMS was invented. But instead of upgrading.. we modified.. way less money


----------



## TahoeTomahawk (Apr 12, 2006)

At least for the Kiosk, overall it's a solid built printer. We have issues here and there, but with the T-shirt Forum community you should be able to figure out the issue relatively quickly and fix it yourself. Everything from encoder sensors to ribbon cables. Luckily we haven't had to replace any sensors that home the platen.
The majority of the problems for us was the Ink delivery, with that solved I just don't see any reason to have the machine under warranty as the replacement parts are so cheap.
It wouldn't be worth dealing with head clogs, starvation, damper problems, purchasing ink through SWF all to be covered under warranty.


----------



## IYFGraphics (Sep 28, 2009)

selanac said:


> Wrong person about the Viper. That was another person, but I jumped in and asked cause Don's post was there.


Not the wrong person Paul there is actually two different conversations going on at the same time....


----------



## thelogoshop (Aug 10, 2008)

I have an swk dtg kiosk and besides the price it takes to long to get my ink. I have been buying it from atlas screen ssupply. It is a little cheaper but gets to me in a day or 2. I did replace my print head and tubing prior to switching inks. Atlas said it was the same ink but I didnt take a chance. SWF use to have "THE BEST" tech guy, who did voice some concernes (he is no longer there) so I switched and am very happy. Give the a call they were a lot of help. ATLAS SCREEN SUPPLY


----------



## TahoeTomahawk (Apr 12, 2006)

Direct Digital Supply out of So Cal is also a great place to get Dupont Bottled ink and Pre-treat. We worked with them for awhile before switching to Belquette Degassed inks. They are great folks and we never had any shipping problems.


----------



## jelir (Apr 17, 2011)

Hi guys...
I'm just a newbie here.
Really appreciate the help.
Sorry if it is irrelevant to this thread 

I have this so called cheap china made tshirt printer.
the printer is based on lenovo and lexmark hardware.

there are 2 cartridges (color and black)
for the light color tshirt, printing using color and black cartridges. then curing under heat press. after that need to spray with post treatment chemical and once again put under heat press. the problem is that while applying the post treatment chemical spray, the image tend to smudge and the quality of the final image was very poor.

for the dark color garment printing, the black cartridge need to be replaced with "special ink" (white ink) and the white base undercoat will be applied (the design need to be converetd into all black color). then replace the white ink cartridge with the original black cartridge and reprint the original colored image onto the white ink. next put it under the heat press for pre cure and apply the post treatment chemical spray. lastly put it under heat press for the second time. the same problem appear where the image tend to smudge and the quality of the final image was very poor.

after searching over the net and youtube, I found that some of the ink does not required chemical post treatment spray. for light color tshirt, after complete printing just place under heat press to cure the ink. same thing for dark color tshirt printing, applying white ink, colored printing and heat cure. this is what i'm interested into.

Could you guys pls suggest the ink manufacturer and where to buy.

a whole lot of thanks.


----------

